# Sudan Sorghum Hay



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

How good is Sudan Sorghum Hay for goats? I found someone selling it for $160 per ton. I'm paying $280 for a ton of Alfalfa so it would save quite a bit.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm curious about it as well. We have wet wrapped bales we are feeding to our cattle and they love them.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

You have to make sure how and when it is baled. Sorghum plants, particularly young plants, contain an alkaloid which releases hydrocyanic, or prussic acid, when hydrolized. This can be toxic to livestock. We have never tried it because of this.

With us it is a matter of our goats taste. Most goats will eat bermuda hay or rye, our goats won't touch it. They love wheat hay not the wheat straw and all deer grass. Here in Georgia we have an abundance of peanut hay after the fields have been harvested and our goats love it. It's sandy, so you have to put it in high bales though. But I've heard peanut hay can be toxic too. We use it and have never had an issue.


----------

